# If you need 45-70 brass



## wolfwalkerpa (May 24, 2007)

I just ordered 100 rounds of 45-70 starline brass from http://www.cowboyshootingstore.com/ fair price and was in stock. Will be burning both black and smokeless this summer and fall.


----------

